# Classical Music Study @ Univ. of Southern California



## collectedclassical (Apr 20, 2017)

Greetings!





I am a current student at the University of Southern California (USC) interested in studying some trends between health/wellness and classical music. I am in the process of articulating a few playlists - which may appear random at times - but have certain nuances that may influence effects on people's mindsets, daily lives, mental and physical well being. This is my first post and I felt what better way than to see what classical music experts believe.

I hope you will follow and check out the playlist, and send me a direct message of any suggestions of additional composers that may be helpful to include, or which ones to take out, and any sentiments you had to it.

Ultimately, a goal is to launch a social campaign for the benefit of classical music and studying, which we need followers on this playlist for, so if you happen to use Spotify, we hope to show a strong base of followers of classical music. So please follow, so we can achieve our goal and you can stay up to date with the music! 






Best

Collected Classical @ USC


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Not everyone has spotify, sorry can't help.


----------



## gHeadphone (Mar 30, 2015)

I dont use Spotify either sorry. If you post a list of pieces/composers im sure you would get some useful feedback.


----------

